# Wine & home made bread tasting meet



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Would anyone be interested in a wine and home made bread tasting meet in the East Midlands in January? 

Idea would be attendees bring a bottle, and we all have a taste, served with a selection of home made bread loaves! No idea where that idea came from. 

Maybe mid/late January as a winter pick me up?

Any thoughts?

Russell


----------



## granneb (May 27, 2008)

I'm listening  

Graham


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Hi

I need some ideas so I am listening too!

Russell


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheese


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Russel.
Annually our Anglo/French group have a "Wine & Cheese" meet.
Every one of the 50 to 100 members brings a bottle and lump of cheese to a different venue each time.

It's great fun, makes for good integration both in language and culinary delights.

Costs little other than the venue which can be an old medieval chateau or modern sailing club hall.

Ray.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Russ we never did do the spooky meet..................when you were going to organise it I was a medium, but now I am a large :wink:


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

My son, who is a chef, just bought a bread making machine!!

http://tinyurl.com/yzck9ma


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Wine and bread*

Dependant on date and location......sounds interesting......as long as shop bought wine is OK


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

mmmm... crockpot curry?

to dip yer bread in :lol: 

and a good drop of Vin de Bocs CS


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*East Mids*

Okies, the bug problem as I see it would be....if it rains!

Not many sites have a "room" we could borrow!

Russel


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: East Mids*



Rapide561 said:


> Okies, the bug problem as I see it would be....if it rains!
> 
> Not many sites have a "room" we could borrow!
> 
> Russel


Russel,

There is a village called Fillongley, just north of Coventry. There is a village hall with land. A club that I belong to has used this in the past for meets including use of the hall. There is fresh water supply and black waste dump but, as far as I know, no electric hook up.

I don't know who owns the hall and land, may be privately owned, and sorry, don't have any contact details to hand...... but a good spot for a meet. I don't know if there would be a minimum number of units required. The arrangements seemed a bit 'laid back' last time I was there a few years ago.

Harvey

ps. just found this. http://www.fillongleyvillagehall.co.uk/


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Annie thinks this is a "wonderful idea".

Sounds like we're up for it :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Good idea, but depends on how bad the weather is then. But we are in the West Midlands, perhaps we could just make a day of it, to meet everyone.

That is, if it,s ok to bring what Mr Sainsbury makes. Believe me, you wouldn,t want to taste my efforts of bread making. I made it once - never again.

But yes, would be interested, depending date and weather.

Regards Val


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Annie thinks this is a "wonderful idea".
> Sounds like we're up for it :roll:
> 
> Gerald


We could be too, pending dates and location. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea Russell.

A lot depends on the weather though as I don't like to drive in snow


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Right I will get my thinking cap on then re a venue. Other option, if it rains, is to park to motorhomes side to side, hab door side to hab door side with their awnings out and have the wine, curry and bread under that!

Nette - re the spooky meet, the problem was the spooky places would not allow overnight parking. The other option was the Caravan Club at York and then do a ghost walk.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The Hollies nr Northwich Ches quite close to the M6 have a barn type hall that can be used. The owner is a motorhomer.
Depending on when it is if I came I could offer my beetrot bread and chilli or mint bread. Wine would have to be bought though.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the sound of this!
I'm loving my breadmaker.

If you fancy heading a bit further north (Scotland) we'd be up for it


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

just off to bed now having popped a 'test' chicken curry into the slow cooker a couple of hours ago...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm the aroma.............. sweet dreams :lol:

(remind me to set the breadmaker before I leave tomorrow [today :? ] ...   :lol: ) :?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sounds fascinating! AuntieSandra and I could be up for that.

Graham... you said. "*(remind me to set the breadmaker before I leave tomorrow [today ] "*

DON'T FORGET TO SET THE BREADMAKER BEFORE YOU LEAVE TODAY!!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. You don't want to taste my bread, pity my sons live so far away or i could cheat :roll: 
Not much cop at wine making, but am an expert at tasting :lol: :lol:
would depend when the meet is though. will keep an eye on this thread.
sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Hi

Just an update - looking for a venue for this. MUST be hard stand. I looked at a site with grass pitches yesterday and it was embarassing to say the least.

I would like to do this in January as it is such a miserable month.

More info soon and any suggestions for a venue in the East Mids appreciated. Could do another at a later date if a success.

I will do the home made bread and would think if everyone brough a bottle of something that would work. A few throw away tumblers and a bottle of water to "cleanse the pallet" LOL

Russell


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: East Mids*



Rapide561 said:


> Okies, the bug problem as I see it would be....if it rains!
> 
> Not many sites have a "room" we could borrow!
> 
> Russel


Perhaps a school would be a good idea, hardstandings and a hall?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'd be interested if the date was OK. We're having friends staying for New Year, then my son's family are coming for a long weekend in mid January. If the meet was towards the end of Jan we could make it. We'd need hook up though if we were going to make some bread in the van.



Chris and John


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> Graham...
> DON'T FORGET TO SET THE BREADMAKER BEFORE YOU LEAVE TODAY!!


 :lol: Thanks Uncle Norm... didn't even have time to switch on the laptop this morning :roll: oops let alone the breadmaker but

nice to come home to a meal that needed only 10 min rice (and a 5 min paratha!) ... a slow curry that disappeared fast ... :lol:


----------

